# Stray cat



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Has anyone ever been in a situation where they have moved house and inherited a cat through the previous tenant abandoning it when they left. For the past year and a half we have practically took in this cat as our own, only thing this we never left her in the house alone for long periods or had her in during the night like you would if it was your own pet . Now my next neighbour took it upon herself to report her to the rspca who came and collected her today. Neighbour told them the cat was attacking her cats, soiling in her home which im not sayings isn't true but her cats attacked said cat numerous times as well in what would have been said cats own garden. Ive had to stop it a few times. I contacted the rspca to see if i I could have her back but they wont allow it because of the attacks on the neighbours cats
Cats fight, its in their nature to defend their own territory 
Just wondered if anyone can offer any advice or been in this kind of situation before


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi, No sorry I have not had that situation. If the cat comes back would it now be your cat to keep?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Rspca wont allow her back to this area because neighbour said it attacks her cats. When in all honesty shes only fought in the way cats fight. Its just their nature isnt it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> Has anyone ever been in a situation where they have moved house and inherited a cat through the previous tenant abandoning it when they left. For the past year and a half we have practically took in this cat as our own, only thing this we never left her in the house alone for long periods or had her in during the night like you would if it was your own pet . Now my next neighbour took it upon herself to report her to the rspca who came and collected her today. Neighbour told them the cat was attacking her cats, soiling in her home which im not sayings isn't true but her cats attacked said cat numerous times as well in what would have been said cats own garden. Ive had to stop it a few times. I contacted the rspca to see if i I could have her back but they wont allow it because of the attacks on the neighbours cats
> Cats fight, its in their nature to defend their own territory
> Just wondered if anyone can offer any advice or been in this kind of situation before


Will you be prepared to catproof your garden if the rspca lets you have your cat back. You could put the point to the rspca that this will prevent any more fights.
But why are you keeping the poor cat outside in the cold and wet?!!!!! On that issue alone I would be happy to see "your" cat rehomed to a loving family who would allow him *indoor home comforts*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, it is their nature to fight for their territory but a responsible owner would not want to see their cat fighting all the time as it leaves them open to getting seriously hurt or contracting serious illnesses and, you as the person responsible for their welfare, would likely incur some costly vet bills at some time as a consequence. Are you serious enough about getting her back to fight for her and make adjustments to the way you have been living with her? Did you get the cat microchipped? Have you registered with or taken her to a vet? As far as the RSPCA are concerned, she is a stray and unless the circumstances she was living in change, they will not budge.You can't be half responsible for this cat, you have to take on the full responsibilities of ownership and to have any chance of getting her back, you would have to prove to the RSPCA you would be prepared to take some drastic measures to stop the cats meeting and fighting and her going into the neighbour's house, like keeping her in at night, catproofing your garden or keeping her in a pen, I doubt she would be happy as an indoor cat now. If you can't or don't want to do this, then you will have to accept the situation. In all honesty, I don't think the RSPCA will want to return her to the same environment but you could try.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little

I am a bit confused. I agree if he came back and was officially yours he should be allowed into the warm when he wanted to. 
As I understand he would now be your pet if the RSPCA allowed him back?

Cat proofing a garden to keep the neighbors cats out and yours in can be done economically if you do it yourself and there is a permanent thread here on cat proofing gardens.

I agree, he was only acting in his nature but I suppose as a stray or abandoned cat he could be removed as he was not officially living in the area.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah she was a stray who was abandoned by the previous tenants and would do whatever it took to get her back
The neighbours cats started fights with her just as much as i used to have to split them up. The only reason she's out at night was because she would be inside most of the day and wanted out just as I would be going to bed. She always got let back in in the morning where she remained all day most of the time.
The neighbours have a cat flap which we dont as of yet which meant the cat could get in her home
Had we have known of her concerns we would have acted on it


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Brenda Little said:


> Has anyone ever been in a situation where they have moved house and inherited a cat through the previous tenant abandoning it when they left. *For the past year and a half we have practically took in this cat as our own, only thing this we never left her in the house alone for long periods or had her in during the night like you would if it was your own pet .* Now my next neighbour took it upon herself to report her to the rspca who came and collected her today. Neighbour told them the cat was attacking her cats, soiling in her home which im not sayings isn't true but her cats attacked said cat numerous times as well in what would have been said cats own garden. Ive had to stop it a few times. I contacted the rspca to see if i I could have her back but they wont allow it because of the attacks on the neighbours cats
> Cats fight, its in their nature to defend their own territory
> Just wondered if anyone can offer any advice or been in this kind of situation before


" Practically " doesn't give you any rights I'm afraid , either she is your cat which means you are fully responsible for her welfare or she is an abandoned stray.
I don't have a lot of time for the RSPCA but in this case they have acted (hopefully) in this cats best interest and that of your neighbour and her cats.
Were you ever going to adopt her properly ? Is she registered in your name with a vet? As for fighting with other cats it may be a natural behaviour when defending "territory and resources " but this poor girl didn't really have either did she.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww sad story! I agree with the above though, take full responsibility or leave her with the RSPCA I hope you can reason with them but as they have actually removed her I doubt they will change their minds. Think about the situation hard before you try to get her back as lots of changes will need to me made. I also think that she should be kept indoors at night. Good luck let us know how you get on.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

What annoys me most is why has she done it now after all this time. From what ive heard this house we are in had been empty for months before we moved in a year and a half ago. So the cats been a stray technically since then
Why didnt she report her way back then


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brenda Little said:


> What annoys me most is why has she done it now after all this time. From what ive heard this house we are in had been empty for months before we moved in a year and a half ago. So the cats been a stray technically since then
> Why didnt she report her way back then


Have you approached the neighbour about the situation to see if you can persuade her that you will do everything to prevent the spats between them. Do you know who was feeding her all that time the house was empty? Did the RSPCA. Come to see you? Your neighbour obviously hasn't told them that you have been taking care of her. What's her name by the way.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

As far as i know before we moved here my neighbour and im guessing other neighbours in the area fed her.
I havent spoken with her as i dont know her all that well plus im too heartbroken so id rather not for the moment
The cat is called rosie


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SbanR said:


> I would be happy to see "your" cat rehomed to a loving family


There's no guarantee that the RSPCA will do that (as we all too well know). I think OP should contact the RSPCA quickly and tell them she can offer Rosie an indoor home; then keep her indoors. I hope it is not too late.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Something doesn’t sound right here. I can’t imagine the RSPCA coming to remove a cat purely for fighting the report to them from your neighbour either has to be a lot more serious or she’s taken the cat to a rescue. I know you’re really upset but you really need to confront your neighbour and also find out for sure that the RSPCA have in fact taken Rosie.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Ive already contacted the rspca. The attached file was there reply


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brenda Little said:


> Ive already contacted the rspca. The attached file was there reply


Oh dear! You can try to persuade them but it looks unlikely. Looks like your neighbour has made a very strong case. 
We have a neighbours un-neutered male cat that started to viciously attack my girl but we catproofed and it has 100% put a stop to it.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

I would also like to know when these said attacks occured as ive not heard any fights in a long time and im home every day, all day


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Something doesn't sound right here. I can't imagine the RSPCA coming to remove a cat purely for fighting the report to them from your neighbour either has to be a lot more serious or she's taken the cat to a rescue. I know you're really upset but you really need to confront your neighbour and also find out for sure that the RSPCA have in fact taken Rosie.


Me too; you will remember that it took them two years and countless complaints from the public to get them to go to Spindles Farm (Jamie Gray) and by the time they did, 30+ horse/ponies died, many from starvation.
Plus, RSPCA announced some years ago that they were no longer concerning themselves with strays. I remember it being in the papers at the time (I believe about eight years ago [not sure]). This is the advice they give on finding strays:

https://www.rspca.org.uk/adviceandwelfare/pets/cats/straycats


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brenda Little said:


> I would also like to know when these said attacks occured as ive not heard any fights in a long time and im home every day, all day


We can only give our opinions on the situation so really love you need to address your questions to the RSPCA and your neighbour. I wouldn't leave it long let the RSPCA hear your side. Whatever the responses keep your cool.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah i know
I have replied back to the rspca's email voicing my concerns, as of yet no reply
Think im fighting a losing battle though


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brenda Little said:


> Yeah i know
> I have replied back to the rspca's email voicing my concerns, as of yet no reply
> Think im fighting a losing battle though


You could try a follow up phone call to the officer that wrote to you I'm not sure they will want to discuss it over the phone but at least they have put your concerns to her in writing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

My eldest daughter phoned them up. They are going to phone back after speaking to the welfare officer so fingers crossed


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Does the neighbour know someone that works for the RSPCA? I'm another one who finds it quite amazing that the RSPCA did anything at all!

If she does, they are abusing their position. It would be interesting to know how she wangled it.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

I honestly don't know


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Awful situation. I'd be fuming if a neighbour rang up the rspca and got my cat removed without approaching me first. It is also disappointing to hear that they rspca have taken your neighbours word for it and just removed the cat. What about your side of the story? That should count for something and on that basis i would agree with the others and say that something isn't ringing right here for her to wangle the rspca intervening. Probably knows someone who works there or something like that! 

I hope you get a better outcome when officer calls back. I agree with the others though if u stand any chance of getting her back then you need to think of a way to convince the rspca and a way of ensuring she's an indoor cat going forward or cat proofing. It's the only way you stand a fighting chance I think xx

Good luck xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Does the neighbour know someone that works for the RSPCA? I'm another one who finds it quite amazing that the RSPCA did anything at all!


And with no TV cameras about? Gotta be a first.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MilleD said:


> I'm another one who finds it quite amazing that the RSPCA did anything at all!


Yep . . . tell them you found a cat in the middle of Baker St and their helpful advice is to 'leave it so it can make its way back home'.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Technically shes not my cat even if we have been looking after her as if she was
Wouldnt surprise me in the least if my neighbour made the situation out to be worse than it is. People will say and do anything


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Calvine 
That is horrible, poor ponies and horses....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Summercat said:


> @Calvine
> That is horrible, poor ponies and horses....


It was in the papers again recently as it was the tenth 'anniversary' of it happening. There were so many they were fostered all over the place, World Horse Welfare/Redwings etc. Awful story. And I do recall that not long afterwards, Jamie Gray Junior, also charged, was photographed loading horses into a lorry as tho' nothing had happened.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Brenda Little any news?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Well as of yet they are reluctant to give her back because of the other cats. They are going to do their vet checks and call back when they done
Ive a friend who knows ppl like local Mps and the likes helping me to try get her back
Ive nothing to lose by trying


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brenda Little said:


> Well as of yet they are reluctant to give her back because of the other cats. They are going to do their vet checks and call back when they done
> Ive a friend who knows ppl like local Mps and the likes helping me to try get her back
> Ive nothing to lose by trying


I'm keeping everything crossed you will succeed in getting Rosie back. Keep us updated.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Soozi said:


> I'm keeping everything crossed you will succeed in getting Rosie back. Keep us updated.


I will and thank you


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> They are going to do their vet checks and call back when they done


OK, well that sounds like a small glimmer of hope. :Cat xx


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> OK, well that sounds like a small glimmer of hope. :Cat xx


Thank you


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Keep us updated regarding the cat @Brenda Little and good luck.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Keep us updated regarding the cat @Brenda Little and good luck.


Thank you


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Well as of yet still no news
My friend who is helping me suggested i email the RSPCAR which i have done and offer to buy my neighbour a micro chip cat flap which will ensure rosie cant enter her home. Hopefully they see im willing to do whatever necessary to ensure her cats safety


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brenda Little said:


> Well as of yet still no news
> My friend who is helping me suggested i email the RSPCAR which i have done and offer to buy my neighbour a micro chip cat flap which will ensure rosie cant enter her home. Hopefully they see im willing to do whatever necessary to ensure her cats safety


I don't know whether they will accept that Brenda. Cat proofing is the only sure way imo.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Well ive also said in previous correspondence with them id do that also
Im just trying to make them see im willing to do whatever necessary if they return her


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brenda Little said:


> Well ive also said in previous correspondence with them id do that also
> Im just trying to make them see im willing to do whatever necessary if they return her


It's seems ridiculous to me wherever they rehome Rosie the likelihood is she will still fight with other cats. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Well ive not heard any fights from her since the summer and as the neighbours cats dont get out to roam in the way rosie did, her cats are either in her garden or mine, im baffled as to when these attacks took place. I can only assume rosie was getting in her home through her cat flap and it was occuring in her home, not that i heard anything and cats are loud when they fight
Anyway ive said all i can to them so just have to wait it out and hope for the best


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Soozi said:


> wherever they rehome Rosie the likelihood is she will still fight with other cats.


Of course! They could rehome her tomorrow to a place where there are no neighbouring cats either side, but neighbours could acquire cats, or move out and new neighbours have six. Circumstances change.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Little update
The vet is going to check rosie over on Monday and then someones gonna come do a home check
Any suggestions to keep them sweet


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good news, at least you'll have the opportunity to put your side of things.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Does anyone know what these checks entail


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

The thing they are most concerned about is main road locations. Make sure any open fires have a guard in front cats are notorious for going up chimneys. Make sure there is no hazardous clutter around (I’m sure there won’t be) Are they doing a home visit in view that Rosie would be an indoor or outdoor cat? Let them see that you already have plans for cat proofing. I do hope all goes well! Keeping everything crossed again.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

We are near a main road but shes always kept to the back doors which is all enclosed throughout the area. They only way to the main road would be thru someones front door if shes out
Ive no fire so thats not a problem
Im phoning a guy tomorrow to come quote me for cat proofing and installing a cat flap


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> phoning a guy tomorrow to come quote me for cat proofing and installing a cat flap


Sounds as if things are looking up . . . get a written quote from him before they come so you can show it to whoever does the home-check and they know you are serious about getting it done (and not just making it up to impress them).:Cat


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good type of cat proofing that dont cost the earth


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Brenda Little said:


> Can anyone recommend a good type of cat proofing that dont cost the earth
> Guy that came suggested the spikes which im not keen on


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Would these be effective or a waste of money


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Brenda Little said:


> Would these be effective or a waste of money


We tried these initially in a part of our garden but I don't like them, they are really to stop pigeons but a bit lethal I think and not very effective if a cat is very persistent. It isn't as expensive as you would think, especially if you've got someone who can put it up for you rather than employing the professional people. Have a look in the section here on Catproofing at the beginning of the threads for some ideas.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Brenda Little said:


> Would these be effective or a waste of money


Waste of money. Some on here have done DIY cat proofing on a shoestring budget, and there's a whole catproofing thread here:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Its looking unlikely we will get rosie back mainly because of next doors cats.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Fights not over yet tho. They didnt even come do the home check like they said they would


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
Thanks for the update. Did they schedule the home visit or just say they would do one? If no schedule, ring them up to get one.

Best of luck, Rosie is lucky to be wanted.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

They just told my friend who had people with connections to the rspca that they would do one.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

This is the reply we got bk from the welfare officer
Hi, have tried to call to discuss this. Rosie won't be being returned I'm afraid, we have discussed as a team, with my line manager and with our managing trustee. We feel that it would be highly inappropriate due to her disliking nextdoors cats and your neighbour having two older ones, one of which is blind. she can't force hers to stay in and nor stop Rosie coming in and pooping around the home as she seems stressed and is spending her time between three homes with no one having taken her to a vet in the last two years. For these reasons we feel it is in her best interest to be rehomed away from the cats she is fighting with. Rosie is happy in the warm, she's neutered and we have vaccinated, chipped, flea and worm treated her. We rarely return cats to the same postcode as they were found as per RSPCA Rehoming policy but takin all circumstances into consideration we feel this is best for her. Kind regards, Hayley


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little
I would ring them up and ask when they could come round.
Be sure to let them know that you are looking into cat proofing your garden when they come.

Edit:
Sorry, just saw your above message.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Brenda Little
> I would ring them up and ask when they could come round.
> Be sure to let them know that you are looking into cat proofing your garden when they come.


I dont think they will do it. Dont think there is anything more than ive done that i can do now


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
I agree, after seeing the note. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

I just pray whoever does get her looks after her


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Brenda Little: Sorry to hear that, Brenda. It sounds as tho' your neighbour made up a convincing story (tho' I'm still amazed that RSPCA were interested in a cat that was being fed . . . normally strays are not priority with them).


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't understand why neighbour couldn't simply get a chip enabled cat-flap to keep unwanted cats from hassling the indoor cat.
Sadly I can see where the RSPCA is coming from as you didn't fully take on Rosie by getting her chipped and vet registered. I suspect the RSPCA officer is feeling a bit stuck between your neighbour and yourself and so is falling back on "standard proceedure" to avoid taking sides. I'm sure Rosie will get a good home in the end.
If you now feel you would really like a cat in your life then I can't see any reason why you couldn't adopt one from a different shelter - make sure you get a cat flap installed (preferably one that is chip enabled and it will need to be lockable as a new cat needs to stay inside for a few weeks at first).
Of course a new cat may also fall out with neighbours cats - but thats really for the cats to sort out amongst themselves.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Well the friend who was helping me has just came off the phone to the welfare officer who verbally abused her down the phone.
Apparently my neighbour told them rosie had been living in a rabbit hutch and heaven knows what else she said
Friend also tried to make a complaint to this persons manager and again was hit with further abuse


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Now been in contact with the liason officer who is not impressed at all with whats happening and with the way this has been dealt with


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Would it be better if you deal with all this yourself rather than let your friend do part of it, the rescue might think that the two of you are caring for the cat between you at two different houses. Also people that have "connections" are very useful unless, of course, they are not sailed within an organisation as they think they are. If the cat is rehoused she will be loved and wanted by her new owners I'm sure so try not to worry too much


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Well liason officer is arranging for someone to visit me and get my side on things


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
That's good. Maybe if you are able to cat proof problem solved, Rosie cannot go out and they cannot come in.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I understand the RSPCA have a policy of not rehoming to the same area, most rescues have, but I think its only fair that you should be able to put your side of things rather than people making a decision without actually seeing you or the situation. I definitely think you need to push the catproofing as that would make all the difference to the circumstances. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Charity said:


> I understand the RSPCA have a policy of not rehoming to the same area, most rescues have,


True, they are worried that they may try to make their way back to the original home I guess. I think if @Brenda Little really pushes the cat-proofing aspect, she might just get lucky. I'd look online and dig out and print off a few examples to show whoever comes to see. Even ask their advice on which they think would be best. (Of course, they may say ''get it done and we'll come back and check'').
I am still amazed that RSPCA are spending so much time on this one cat tho' . . . there's a newish thread (I think in Dog Chat) where someone has called RSPCA to a dog kept outside in this weather and RSPCA not interested and won't even come out. I guess it depends which area you are in.
Good luck tho' Brenda!! I'd love to hear Rosie was coming back to you.:Cat:Cat


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

even if i dont get rosie back, i will know i tried everything i could. 
even the liason office herself has said the way this has been handled was all wrong. the ones who came and took her shouldnt have taken her as she was healthy, neutured etc and cats fight as she said. but then again when your neighbour tells them she lived in a rabbit hutch, (which i dont even have in my garden) and rosie had never been in my house to which ive photos to prove she was, then im not surprised and heaven only knows what else she told them.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

got home visit happening next week.


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Who is it telling you about the rabbit hutch and the never been in your house story?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> got home visit happening next week.


:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat!


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

NFC slave said:


> Who is it telling you about the rabbit hutch and the never been in your house story?


the welfare officer


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> the welfare officer


Confused as to what on earth they are playing at, won't usually give any information about what has been reported to them. I had them here about a false malicious report concerning my dogs and they would tell me so little that I struggled to work out what they were here for! Welfare officer sounds to have almost gone rogue with feeding you this info and being abusive to your friend - bit worrying


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

its all getting out of hand now
ive now heard from my 8 yr old daughter that the next door neighbour, who might i add is a teaching assistant at her school, told my daughter at school she had rosie taken to a farm and if we get her back she will repeatedly have her taken away
im convinced now she knows im fighting for her as why would you say that, which means someone from is rspca is telling her this.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Brenda Little said:


> its all getting out of hand now
> ive now heard from my 8 yr old daughter that the next door neighbour, who might i add is a teaching assistant at her school, told my daughter at school she had rosie taken to a farm and if we get her back she will repeatedly have her taken away
> im convinced now she knows im fighting for her as why would you say that, which means someone from is rspca is telling her this.


That's rather worrying. Have you had problems with this neighbour before?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

none what so ever until all this


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> its all getting out of hand now
> ive now heard from my 8 yr old daughter that the next door neighbour, who might i add is a teaching assistant at her school, told my daughter at school she had rosie taken to a farm and if we get her back she will repeatedly have her taken away
> im convinced now she knows im fighting for her as why would you say that, which means someone from is rspca is telling her this.


Yes it looks as if someone is playing a double game. No way can you tolerate this woman saying things like this to your daughter, you need to make a complaint about it, your daughter goes to school to learn, not to be a pawn in the problem between you and a teaching assistant,and make sure that a complaint is acted upon. Whatever happens re. Rosie that is no excuse for this woman taunting a little girl.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

ill be speaking to the school on monday about it
im starting to wonder now if getting rosie backs a good idea, i feel the neighbour will cause nothing but problems one way or another if we do get her back regardless of what i put in place to keep rosie away from her cats


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It certainly sounds as if she doesn't want Rosie around at any cost. I must admit I would be worried she would be plotting things in the future if she is so obsessed and tells lies and that would make me think twice for Rosie's sake, I don't disagree with speaking to the school but if she gets to hear about it, that makes things worse.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

i really dont know what to do for the best now. all this fighting for her has been for nothing. still no guarantee ill get her back anyway but if i do is it worth all this added grief next door will cause


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
How long have you lived there? Has the neighbor been approachable in the past? You could mention your cat proofing plan for the garden and see how she reacts she may be favorable. 
I understand about not wanting to get into a feud with a neighbor that can make living there more difficult but I would worry about how she speaks to my child. That should be mentioned to the school but explain the delicate nature as you live next door.
Do you have other pets?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

we have lived here since sept 2016
ive not really spoken to her much since moving in, not sure i want to approach her incase it ends in a full on fued. 
we dont have other pets and although im now considering leaving rosie where she is, im also wondering if i got another cat and say it did the same, would she do all this again. the next cat could even be worse for all anyone knows


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
If you did decide to get another cat, I would cat proof the garden first, will keep yours safe and keep other cats out. Easier all round and safer for the cat.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

ill see what happens on tuesday with the home visit. if i get rosie back ill defo be cat proofing it and i will keep her in till its done unless rspca want it done before we get her. id much rather not be rushed to do it as im considering a couple of ways of doing it but moneys an issue at the moment as well. i want it done right first time and not just something we have put up to keep them sweet


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Perhaps when the RSPCA lady comes, if things go well, she could explain the situation to your neighbour. It would be a shame to lose Rosie, get another cat and have the same problem.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> its all getting out of hand now
> ive now heard from my 8 yr old daughter that the next door neighbour, who might i add is a teaching assistant at her school, told my daughter at school she had rosie taken to a farm and if we get her back she will repeatedly have her taken away
> im convinced now she knows im fighting for her as why would you say that, which means someone from is rspca is telling her this.


She should not be discussing this with your daughter surely? Sounds totally unacceptable to me.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Charity said:


> It certainly sounds as if she doesn't want Rosie around at any cost.


It sounds tho' to me as if this woman would cause trouble whatever cat Brenda got, not just Rosie.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

ive just been in contact with rosies previous owner, turns out she went missing and although they tried looking after the moved out they never found her,
her names not rosie, its daisy and she was chipped and neutered. she even said the cats scared of her own shadow and in all the time she had the cat, not once did she fight with next doors cats.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Does Daisy's owner not want her back then?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

If Daisy is chipped why has the RSPCA not phoned the previous owner???!! Another point to bring up when the home visit takes place


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

owner just wished me luck in getting her back and she was glad she had us to look after her
not sure why rspca didnt call previous owner, maybe an old phone number. i dont know.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SbanR said:


> If Daisy is chipped why has the RSPCA not phoned the previous owner???!! Another point to bring up when the home visit takes place


Possibly the previous owners didn't update their details when they moved out? But if Brenda can manage to contact them, you'd imagine it's not totally impossible.
@Brenda Little: The original message you got was (I seem to remember) that she would be spayed/vaxed/chipped if necessary. This means that they would firstly scan her, otherwise she would end up with two chips? You should mention to RSPCA that she has a chip as it appears they don't know (or don't care).
It's stories such as these that convinced me to stop supporting this organisation to be honest.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

i can only assume if she was chipped that they either updated it or put a new one in. owner like i say just said she was pretty sure she had been. but she was defo neutered according to owner


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

with regards to what we have been told, i cant determine whats true and whats not anymore from the rspca.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> with regards to what we have been told, i cant determine whats true and whats not anymore from the rspca.


So many people seem to have got involved . . . the one who took the cat, the 'welfare officer', the 'liaison officer', and maybe yet another to do the home check.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Possibly the previous owners didn't update their details? But if Brenda can manage to contact them, you'd imagine it's not totally impossible.
> @Brenda Little: The original message you got was (I seem to remember) that she would be spayed/vaxed/chipped if necessary. This means that they would firstly scan her, otherwise she would end up with two chips? You should mention to RSPCA that she has a chip as it appears they don't know (or don't care).
> It's stories such as these that convinced me to stop supporting this organisation to be honest.


Chip may've been defective or out of date contact details.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
As I understand the person who originally owned Daisy (Rosie) does not want or cannot have her back?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Brenda Little
> As I understand the person who originally owned Daisy (Rosie) does not want or cannot have her back?


i think so, she never said she did or couldnt, just wished me luck in getting her back


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
Ah ok, so she probably has washed her hands of her.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Brenda Little
> Ah ok, so she probably has washed her hands of her.


she said cat altho lived with them was her sons, not hers


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ah


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Ah


ive to let her know if i get her back. whether she will do anything if i dont, i dont know. would be nice if she could take her back if they dont allow me to have her


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> I've to let her know if i get her back. whether she will do anything if i dont, i dont know. would be nice if she could take her back if they dont allow me to have her


Well, at least she is being civilised and polite to you, unlike the neighbour; that's something.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

looking very doubtful ill be getting rosie back


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> looking very doubtful ill be getting rosie back


 Have you heard from RSPCA again then?


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> looking very doubtful ill be getting rosie back


What has happened? Did you get the home visit? How did you get on at the school? Sorry for all the questions butane been waiting for a post from you


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

well they came out yesterday, said they had other complaints from neighbours which i knew nothing about, maybe if i had i wouldnt have pursued it as much, then again im not sure when they spoke to other neighbours, may have been after i pushed it as far as i did. anyway i said id cat proof etc and they made fill in the adoption application form, but no guarantee id get her even if i did that. 
ive not done anything with the regards the school as yet.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
Don't forget the school, that was very inappropriate.
A shame regarding Rosie


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Thats sad about Rosie. I do get the impression you don't talk to _any_ of your neighbours? I think if your neighbours actually knew you then they'dve been likely to bring up problems with you rather than contacting an outside agency.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

i dont talk to them, ive only been in this house 16 months so dont know any of them yet


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

There is still a chance you might get Rosie, but if she is rehoused to somebody else they will have been vetted so you can be pretty sure she will be loved and wanted. It sounds as if your neighbour has been busy getting others onside, pity but some neighbourhoods are like that. Did the home visitor make a note or comment about her original owner having been located? Sorry to hear it's not better news but at least you gave it your best shot, let us know what happens with the school please


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

they werent interested at all that id been in contact with her former owner, she was abandoned by them in their eyes. they want to get us altogether and talk but i dont think my neighbours hell bent on her not being around so what chance have i got. i even told them id buy her a micro chip cat flap as well as cat proof the garden.


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Would you be able to sit in a meeting with your neighbours and keep your temper? If you could host a little chat in your home they can't exactly attack you, and even if they don't agree with Rosie coming back it might read the ice a bit and air the problems they may have. It very hard to be horrible to somebody when they have baked a cake and made you a cuppa


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Brenda Little: It has taken a while (a couple of weeks) for them to mention these complaints from others, hasn't it? What exactly are the complaints regarding? That Rosie attacked more than just the one neighbour's cat? That she was abandoned and in a poor condition? Considering that R$PCA no longer concern themselves with strays, they seem to be taking up an awful lot of time and resources on this one cat who has already been offered a permanent home. The more I hear about RSPCA, the less I like them. There's more I could say about what I know about them, but I won't.


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Brenda Little: It has taken a while (a couple of weeks) for them to mention these complaints from others, hasn't it? What exactly are the complaints regarding? That Rosie attacked more than just the one neighbour's cat? That she was abandoned and in a poor condition? Considering that R$PCA no longer concern themselves with strays, they seem to be taking up an awful lot of time and resources on this one cat who has already been offered a permanent home. The more I hear about RSPCA, the less I like them. There's more I could say about what I know about them, but I won't.


My only dealings with rspca has been bad experience, found the woman I had visit me to be rude, aggressive and desperately lacking in knowledge


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> @Brenda Little: It has taken a while (a couple of weeks) for them to mention these complaints from others, hasn't it? What exactly are the complaints regarding? That Rosie attacked more than just the one neighbour's cat? That she was abandoned and in a poor condition? Considering that R$PCA no longer concern themselves with strays, they seem to be taking up an awful lot of time and resources on this one cat who has already been offered a permanent home. The more I hear about RSPCA, the less I like them. There's more I could say about what I know about them, but I won't.


Personally, I find this more and more incredulous by the minute.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

think they said she was attacking other cats, pooing in their garden. sleeping in their houses, well dont let her in if you dont like i say. she likes her comfort


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

This is just absolutely unbelievable. RSPCA have behaved in a really awful way it sounds like, just very unprofessional throughout. I volunteer with Blue Cross and they are always so professional with everything...

It does sound like the neighbour is going to kick up a fuss whatever. However it sounds like you haven't actually spoken to them directly yet? A friendly (or at least civil!) chat might help to understand where they're coming from. It sounds like they are being really unfair but perhaps if you approach them to discuss they might be willing to retract some of what they've said - especially given you are willing to cat-proof your garden and pay for them to have a micro-chip catflap (sidenote: is it possible to keep Rosie/Daisy as an indoor cat?).

If this goes badly then I would make a complaint to your school about what she said to your child - that is completely unacceptable but if you want to be able to rehome Rosie, then best to try the nice approach first. Good luck - what a nightmare


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I wouldn't complain to the school, thats a sure fire way to start a neighbourhood war.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

sandy-cat said:


> This is just absolutely unbelievable. RSPCA have behaved in a really awful way it sounds like, just very unprofessional throughout. I volunteer with Blue Cross and they are always so professional with everything...
> 
> It does sound like the neighbour is going to kick up a fuss whatever. However it sounds like you haven't actually spoken to them directly yet? A friendly (or at least civil!) chat might help to understand where they're coming from. It sounds like they are being really unfair but perhaps if you approach them to discuss they might be willing to retract some of what they've said - especially given you are willing to cat-proof your garden and pay for them to have a micro-chip catflap (sidenote: is it possible to keep Rosie/Daisy as an indoor cat?).
> 
> If this goes badly then I would make a complaint to your school about what she said to your child - that is completely unacceptable but if you want to be able to rehome Rosie, then best to try the nice approach first. Good luck - what a nightmare


i asked about having her as an indoor cat, they said no cos she likes being outside


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I wouldn't complain to the school, thats a sure fire way to start a neighbourhood war.


i wont be complaining to the school but ill be pulling her up for it as its totally unnacceptable


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Brenda Little said:


> i asked about having her as an indoor cat, they said no cos she likes being outside


That doesn't sound like the RSPCA.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> That doesn't sound like the RSPCA.


Sounds _very _much like them according to many anecdotes, although their assessment critera also seem to vary wildly from centre to centre, which doesn't help...

I had one of their fundraisers knocking on my door tonight, wasted no time in cheerfully filling them in why I prefer to support private rescues where I could guarantee every penny of my donations went on the cats


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Brenda Little said:


> i wont be complaining to the school but ill be pulling her up for it as its totally unnacceptable


I'd really suggest having a chat with her first. You don't want to get into a neighbour dispute....especially as she has already "flexed her claws" so to speak over Rosie. 16 months is quite a long time not to have at least met the neighbours - so worth having that initial chat, who knows what might come of it...


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

ive a met a few just dont really speak that often..they all tend to keep themselves to themselves round here


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
That is a shame it is a bit closed off where you live. I know you don't want to cause trouble with the neighbors but you don't want to be bullied either. Bullies tend to thrive when people are fearful of them.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Sounds _very _much like them according to many anecdotes, although their assessment critera also seem to vary wildly from centre to centre, which doesn't help...


So you can't rehome if you live near a main road and you can't rehome and keep them indoors?

Hardly making it easy are they?!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
True, which is why some who want a cat from a rescue initially, end up going to a breeder.

Nothing wrong with going to a breeder if you choose. It is sad though, that shelter cats who could have gotten a good home are not able to be taken.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

ive already started looking to home another cat, the rspca i think are adamant im never getting her back regardless of what im willing to do. cant win with them.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

it still baffles me why they even picked rosie up in the first place for the reasons given by my neighbour. stray or not, she was healthy and looked after, and the rspca state they dont pick up healthy stray cats. cats are always going to fight, and yeah some will come off worse than others. theres nothing anyone can do to stop that. 
they wouldnt even help a stray cat my friend came across a couple of nights ago that really needed attention. this cats now at a vets on a drip and possibly has to have his back leg amputated. its complete madness


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
It may be a case of the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

looks like i need to bite the bullet and talk to my neighbour although i dont think shes gonna back down, not after saying what she did to my daughter. looks like rosies fate is in her hands. the following is a reply from rspca when i asked if any updates
Hi Brenda,

We don’t have any updates for you at the moment as we were waiting to hear from either you or Tallulah as to whether any contact/conversation has taken place about Rosie’s return as per our discussion during our meeting with both of you separately this week.

Kind regards,
Hayley


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

let us know how you get on with your neigbour @Brenda Little


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> they werent interested at all that id been in contact with her former owner, she was abandoned by them in their eyes.


Abandonment of an animal is an offence under the Animal Welfare Act (2006) . . . so they should rightly be prosecuting the original owner, and should be very interested that you know how to contact her. They prosecute people for far less; but they really are useless, considering they are supposedly ''the leading animal welfare charity'' in the country.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

well they are not really wanting to give rosie back cos they think it will end in tragedy whatever they mean by that, but anyway its now getting passed onto their inspectors who will have the final say.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Brenda Little said:


> well they are not really wanting to give rosie back cos they think it will end in tragedy whatever they mean by that, but anyway its now getting passed onto their inspectors who will have the final say.


I assume they mean they think your nasty neighbour will deliberately try to hurt her - or worse...


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

yayy rosies coming home. all we have to do is fit a cat flap and get insurance for her, nothing else..so happy


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

oh and pay their adoption fee


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
Oh congrats!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy days hope you don't have any more trouble with your neighbour. Did you ever speak to her and find out why she made all those claims?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

havent seen her to speak to her


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's great news, well done for keeping up the battle...and winning.  Hope you don't get more trouble from the neighbour.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Charity said:


> That's great news, well done for keeping up the battle...and winning.  Hope you don't get more trouble from the neighbour.


heres hoping


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Pleased for you that you are getting ur cat back.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Pleased for you that you are getting ur cat back.


thank you


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Brenda Little said:


> yayy rosies coming home. all we have to do is fit a cat flap and get insurance for her, nothing else..so happy


What changed their minds?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> yayy rosies coming home. all we have to do is fit a cat flap and get insurance for her, nothing else..so happy


:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat

I can't tell you how happy that makes me (and many others on PF). I don't think we know even what colour Rosie (Daisy?) is, so we'll be wanting photos of her on your bed @Brenda Little.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

ive no idea..im guessing it was down to the inspectors but i dont know..when i asked what if rosie did fight with next doors cats, i was told by them that it didnt interest them


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat
> 
> I can't tell you how happy that makes me (and many others on PF). I don't think we know even what colour Rosie (Daisy?) is, so we'll be wanting photos of her on your bed @Brenda Little.


. 
this is rosie just before she went but ill get another when shes home


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
Are you still going to do the cat proofing the garden? I would do it as protection for Rosie as well, since the neighbor does not seem to like her.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Awww she's beautiful. Xxx


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Brenda Little
> Are you still going to do the cat proofing the garden? I would do it as protection for Rosie as well, since the neighbor does not seem to like her.


well they said i dont need to as theres no guarantee it would keep her in anyway so ill see how it goes and take it from there


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> well they said i dont need to as theres no guarantee it would keep her in anyway so ill see how it goes and take it from there


Surely it would be better to cat proof the garden now, yes it will keep her in if done properly, it works for loads of people on here. Why wait and see how it goes i.e. See if she gets in fights again and if the neighbour does anything to her in retaliation, you could well regret that wait and see decision as obviously your neighbour is a bit strange


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Strange folk, you would think under the circumstances they'd be encouraging catproofing. I think as its such a sensitive situation with the neighbours and you don't want it raising its ugly head again, it would still be worth doing.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> i was told by them that it didnt interest them


She's lovely; and to be honest, @Brenda Little, I was very surprised that they were so interested in her in the first place given that she is clearly in good condition and was not being tortured. I know for a fact one of mine goes into a neighbour's place but I'm sure if he called the RSPCA to say he'd got into a fight with his cat and, shock, horror, stolen her food, they would not rush round and ''rescue'' him. There are far more urgent cases surely? How soon is she coming back?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charity said:


> Strange folk, you would think under the circumstances they'd be encouraging catproofing. I think as its such a sensitive situation with the neighbours and you don't want it raising its ugly head again, it would still be worth doing.


From all the stories I have heard, I find the RSPCA often appear to be quite conflicted in their expectations when it comes to outdoor access for cats - they require a 'safe' environment, but don't approve of many measures that restrict the cat going where they please when they please in order to keep them safe... 

@Brenda Little I'd still look in to cat proofing. It would be tragic if you got your girl back only for your neighbour to carry through on any of her threats...


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Brenda Little glad to see Rosie coming back to you but agree with others I would cat proof the garden not really surprised by the comments from the RPSCA.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> She's lovely; and to be honest, @Brenda Little, I was very surprised that they were so interested in her in the first place given that she is clearly in good condition and was not being tortured. I know for a fact one of mine goes into a neighbour's place but I'm sure if he called the RSPCA to say he'd got into a fight with his cat and, shock, horror, stolen her food, they would not rush round and ''rescue'' him. There are far more urgent cases surely? How soon is she coming back?


with any luck hopefully by end of next week. ive to call them when cat flaps fitted and they will send someone to check and bring the adoption papers


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

rosie will be home this afternoon sometime they just need to give her another booster shot and flea treatment


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Brenda Little: that is fab news!! Did they eventually discover if she had a microchip or has a new one been implanted? If not, that's something you'll need to sort out before you let her out.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

rspca put one in so they will transfer my details on to it before they bring her home


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> rosie will be home this afternoon sometime they just need to give her another booster shot and flea treatment


Lovely news, you have had a hard battle for her


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

NFC slave said:


> Lovely news, you have had a hard battle for her


i have but its been worth it


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Great news


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have watched this thread but not posted. I am so pleased for you that you will have Rosie back. I agree that cat proofing is the way to go. My garden is cat proofed. It’s the best thing I 3ver did. 

Viv xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
Post a pic if you have time of Rosie once she is home, happy it worked out


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

she came home just before 6 tonight..here she is with my son


Summercat said:


> @Brenda Little
> Post a pic if you have time of Rosie once she is home, happy it worked out


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Glad you're a complete family again.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

What a little beauty ❤ Glad she's finally home and a lovely pic


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
Oh she looks a tiny girl! Pretty cat, glad you got her back, thanks for the update


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Brenda Little: She looks really settled and confident; but then she knows your house already so she probably thinks of it already as ''home''. She's such a pretty little thing!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hope you get the garden cat proofed as your neighbor doesn't sound the best. Lovely to see Rosie back with you.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> @Brenda Little: She looks really settled and confident; but then she knows your house already so she probably thinks of it already as ''home''. She's such a pretty little thing!


shes a little unsure and she meows a lot just now but she will soon settle down again. must be strange for her being back again


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to see her back where she belongs, she's very pretty


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> havent seen her to speak to her


That's good; at least then she is keeping a low profile?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Brenda Little: Hi Brenda; how is Rosie settling in . . . let us know how she is getting on!:Cat


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> That's good; at least then she is keeping a low profile?


not low enough for my liking. too much of a coinsidence but i received a phone call from council saying someone reported my daughter for being out on her own playing and they were getting social workers involved


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> @Brenda Little: Hi Brenda; how is Rosie settling in . . . let us know how she is getting on!:Cat


shes settling in well..its just like shes never been away..meows a lot though to get out but as of yet she hasnt been, dont think shes indoor cat material so will see how she is over the next few weeks


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> not low enough for my liking. too much of a coinsidence but i received a phone call from council saying someone reported my daughter for being out on her own playing and they were getting social workers involved


This is getting out of hand, was the call indeed from the council or was it your bloody neighbour again? How old is your daughter, surely kids are allowed to play either alone or with others. This is getting close to needing court action


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

NFC slave said:


> This is getting out of hand, was the call indeed from the council or was it your bloody neighbour again? How old is your daughter, surely kids are allowed to play either alone or with others. This is getting close to needing court action


well obviously i cant say for certain it was my neighbour who called them as they wont tell you..i just find it too much of a coinsidence for it not to be..2 weeks after i get rosie bk, this happens. my daughters almost 9 and shes always close by where i can see her if i look out my door


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh for goodness sake, what a ridiculous thing to report someone for! How very petty, whoever it is. And the cat hasn't been pestering her as she's been indoors!


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> well obviously i cant say for certain it was my neighbour who called them as they wont tell you..i just find it too much of a coinsidence for it not to be..2 weeks after i get rosie bk, this happens. my daughters almost 9 and shes always close by where i can see her if i look out my door


No, what I mean is have you checked that it was actually the council that rang you. I can see no problem with a child out playing, plus don't see why the council would ring you to let you know they plan to involve social services, they would just act without warning you. Have you thought of having a chat with the police about all this?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

NFC slave said:


> No, what I mean is have you checked that it was actually the council that rang you. I can see no problem with a child out playing, plus don't see why the council would ring you to let you know they plan to involve social services, they would just act without warning you. Have you thought of having a chat with the police about all this?


im going to wait and see what she tries next. then im gonna get her done with harrassment if any more hassle 
and no i havent checked it was someone from council..how would i know otherwise if it was someone else


----------



## Talig (Nov 1, 2015)

Good luck - you obviously care about the cat.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Talig said:


> Good luck - you obviously care about the cat.


thanks


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> im going to wait and see what she tries next. then im gonna get her done with harrassment if any more hassle
> and no i havent checked it was someone from council..how would i know otherwise if it was someone else


Maybe ring the council @Brenda Little and ask them? Did the person who rang give a name by any chance? It could, of course, be some other nosey sod, so you obviously can't assume. But as you say, it's a bit of a coincidence. Glad Rosie is settling in anyway!


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Maybe ring the council @Brenda Little and ask them? Did the person who rang give a name by any chance? It could, of course, be some other nosey sod, so you obviously can't assume. But as you say, it's a bit of a coincidence. Glad Rosie is settling in anyway!


yeah ive got his name, well first name as i couldnt make out his surname when he said. it must be someone from council tho as how else would they have gotten mine and my partners mobile number, in saying that when he left voicemail on my partners phone he thought it was my other number


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Brenda Little said:


> yeah ive got his name, well first name as i couldnt make out his surname when he said. it must be someone from council tho as how else would they have gotten mine and my partners mobile number, in saying that when he left voicemail on my partners phone he thought it was my other number


social worker was meant to come visit yesterday but then they decided it didnt warrant a social worker so they cancelled and said a family support worker would be in touch


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
Sorry you are having this situation with your neighbor. It does sound as if may be sour grapes from not getting her way with Rosie.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Brenda Little: I'm sure the council don't have my mobile number, tho' they do have my landline number from the Residents' Parking application I seem to recall from years ago. Isn't it just the way that children in desperate need of protection slip thro' the system despite neighbours, teachers and doctors expressing concern, while you get a phone call about your daughter playing out!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
@Calvine has a good point regarding mobile numbers, it does seem odd the local gov would have your mobile number not landline.
But a place that would likely have your mobile for emergency contact would be your children's school and you say the neighbor works there.
If she did call social services, it may be she gave the numbers.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Brenda Little
> @Calvine has a good point regarding mobile numbers, it does seem odd the local gov would have your mobile number not landline.
> But a place that would likely have your mobile for emergency contact would be your children's school and you say the neighbor works there.
> If she did call social services, it may be she gave the numbers.


good point. im just gonna have to wait and see if anything else happens. i dont have a landline so my mobile would be on most things


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Brenda Little pleased to see Rosie settling in well. I am aghast over your neighbour stirring with your daughter and social services.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> they decided it didnt warrant a social worker


Thank the Lord for that, eh!


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

i just wonder whats coming next.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Brenda Little said:


> social worker was meant to come visit yesterday but then they decided it didnt warrant a social worker so they cancelled and said a family support worker would be in touch


This doesn't sound anything like what the council would do.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Brenda Little 
I feel for you having a difficult neighbor


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

MilleD said:


> This doesn't sound anything like what the council would do.


Try to make use of the family support worker if they contact you, explain the unjustified hassle you are having and by whom and why, make clear that the person you suspect has access to your daughter and personal records, tell them how it is affecting your family, and then let them be the support workers they claim to be. I still can't see why social services would be bothered about an 8/9 year old playing outside, it just doesn't make any sense. Up to you how you react but I think you need to start covering yourself and get some of these actions logged with a solicitor


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

One option open to you is to ring Children's Services yourself and say you have been having these phonecalls and want to check they are a genuine case and not a hoax. You could state you have been harassed by your neighbour and are wary it could be her making it up. They would be able to check on file to see if they have received a genuine concern. 

I am quite surprised you have had no correspondence on letter headed paper but then I don't know how they operate.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

NFC slave said:


> Try to make use of the family support worker if they contact you, explain the unjustified hassle you are having and by whom and why, make clear that the person you suspect has access to your daughter and personal records, tell them how it is affecting your family, and then let them be the support workers they claim to be. I still can't see why social services would be bothered about an 8/9 year old playing outside, it just doesn't make any sense. Up to you how you react but I think you need to start covering yourself and get some of these actions logged with a solicitor


well thats all assuming they even contact us again. as of yet ive not even reported her for the school matter concerning my daughter. 
im starting to wonder now with regards to the social services getting involved if the phone call they received was informing them i had left her play outside alone while i went into town with my 24 yr old daughter, which i didnt as her dad was home from work and with my 2 sons. and there was no mention of them when they called, not even asking where they were at the time..


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Do you have a record of the number that phoned you? Can you confirm it was from council offices?

Some funny business going on here. It seems that your neighbour has used privileged information for dubious means which, in this day and age of data protection, should be losing her her job. Now I’m sure you don’t want that (the harassment will no doubt increase) but the advice here about contacting the supposed agencies for yourself is sound. 

Start thinking about creating a trail of real events about the harassment so that whatever she tries next, will be given less weight.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I hate to think it could be your neighbour, but it's a coincidence that it started just now and I ask myself: is she so angry that she did not get her own way with the ''neglected cat'' and the RSPCA that she has now ''upped her game'' to include your family? If it's her, then she sounds somewhat unbalanced. 
Another thing which came to my mind is that if the name you use as user name is your actual name, it might be a good idea to change it; the fact is, anyone can look thro' the posts on PF and see the names - she has cats herself and she could look thro' or even join. I know you haven't named her, but if she thought you were posting about her she might totally lose it. If it's not your name, no problem!


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> Do you have a record of the number that phoned you? Can you confirm it was from council offices?
> 
> Some funny business going on here. It seems that your neighbour has used privileged information for dubious means which, in this day and age of data protection, should be losing her her job. Now I'm sure you don't want that (the harassment will no doubt increase) but the advice here about contacting the supposed agencies for yourself is sound.
> 
> Start thinking about creating a trail of real events about the harassment so that whatever she tries next, will be given less weight.


i emailed the childrens services today to find out but they suggested i phone so ill be doing that tomorrow
i have the number the guy from islington council got me to ring him on and the social workers mobile number and both their voicemails


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> I hate to think it could be your neighbour, but it's a coincidence that it started just now and I ask myself: is she so angry that she did not get her own way with the ''neglected cat'' and the RSPCA that she has now ''upped her game'' to include your family? If it's her, then she sounds somewhat unbalanced.
> Another thing which came to my mind is that if the name you use as user name is your actual name, it might be a good idea to change it; the fact is, anyone can look thro' the posts on PF and see the names - she has cats herself and she could look thro' or even join. I know you haven't named her, but if she thought you were posting about her she might totally lose it. If it's not your name, no problem!


how do you change your name on here. i looked but cant see where n how


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Have sent PM. That's a pretty cat on your avatar!


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Have sent PM. That's a pretty cat on your avatar!


thank you
thats my other cat momo. we got the chance of owning him before we knew if rosie was coming back or not and didnt want to pass up on him just incase..


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

when will it all end..now my next door neighbour has called rspca requesting i pay for a micro chip cat flap which while fighting to get rosie back i said id do, obviously i was prepared to do what was needed to get her, but after getting her back i didnt think id need to as i complied with everything else they wanted me to do.


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

I suppose as you said you would get one you will need to do so, has the rspca said anything about her? I really do think you need to get this constant harassment recorded and start fighting back. Any news from social services yet?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

i will get her one, when i can as im financially struggling right now but as rosies not even getting out i dont see the rush until she does get out again. 
i never spoke to rspca as i misses her call, but she left a voicemail..if i my kids werent so noisy id have called her back, but ill do that tomorrow 
nothing from social services yet, well the family support worker


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Not sure what the RSPCA could do if you did refuse to buy the cat flap, but if you did promise to do so then you should really. They are about £50 on Amazon.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Not sure what the RSPCA could do if you did refuse to buy the cat flap, but if you did promise to do so then you should really. They are about £50 on Amazon.


yeah i know and i will buy one just keep the peace if nothing else. and before rosie gets let out again shes just gonna have to wait till ive money spare.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Write an email if you can’t reach them by phone and explain Rosie is currently indoor only and you have plans to get a microchip cat flap before she goes outdoors.
I agree about documenting the harassment.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Write an email if you can't reach them by phone and explain Rosie is currently indoor only and you have plans to get a microchip cat flap before she goes outdoors.
> I agree about documenting the harassment.


she best not buy one herself in the mean time and hit me with the bill..


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I don’t think she could legally do that.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Hm
If the RSPCA didn’t specify that part of your adoption agreement of Rosie - you signed paperwork I recall - meant buying the cat flap, I can’t see how they can insist now.

On the one side I understand you want to keep the peace. But on the other, it will just encourage her to demand more and more of you “to keep the peace”.

If you do decide to do it I would insist she sign for receipt of the item when you hand it over, and also add some sort of term stating in doing so you have fulfilled ALL requests related to YOUR PET cat Rosie, and by signing she accepts that. It’s important she accepts Rosie is your pet now, as that’s how she managed to wrangle getting them to take her away - by claiming she wasn’t.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

All of this is very odd. I feel so sorry for you, you must be walking on eggshells with her. She seems like she really has got it in for you. Clearly so miffed that she didn’t get her own way with Rosie that she is now trying this. Very manipulative and devious girl. She would have access to your numbers but it’s really strange that someone from the council should ring you, usually and concerns would just be raised directly with children’s services and for them to contact you not the local council to say they are making a referral. If she passed a referral on from the school then they would just go direct to children’s social services too. Really odd, but, I think from now on, to protect yourself and your family, you should start keeping a record of things and how you think it implicates her next door. I’m not sure there’s an awful lot than can be done legally, as you don’t have proof only suspicion that all this has stemmed from her but at least if you keep a record, you will have an account of all that has happened should you ever need it. With regards to the cat flap unless it is written in your paperwork when the RSPCA returned Rosie, i don’t think they could do anything now but you have to be careful and be seen to be doing the right thing, seems as you agreed you would buy her one so I would put it in writing (email) to them to say that you will be happy to purchase this when you can manage it financially. 

Good luck


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Shrike said:


> They are about £50 on Amazon.


Or a used one on eBay, even better!!:Cat


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Getting the neighbor to sign upon recieving the item is a good idea. Do you know her full name? Make sure it is signed correctly. 

I think you should follow through with getting the cat flap as you agreed to do. 

There is no need to agree to further conditions, as that was agreed and nothing further.

Document all calls and complaints by the day time and content.

Good luck!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm worried where this ends; does OP then have to pay someone to install it too? Just wondered . . . call me cynical.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I'm worried where this ends; does OP then have to pay someone to install it too? Just wondered . . . call me cynical.


I agree with you. Although perhaps if she thinks she is getting her own way with the cat flap then she might let up coz it might lead her to think she has got her own way finally. The social services thing is just her spitting her dummy out coz she didn't have her own way with Rosie. Although if you tell the RSPCA you don't have the money to get one yet and she is the reason behind all this then that could also be more ammunition against you (in her eyes) as there's the risk that she will just think you are using the money situation as an excuse to be awkward and ultimately just gonna fuel her fire more xx


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

just to clarify i never agreed to the cat flap but i suggested it, same as did offer to cat proof if needed to be done on the return of rosie. neither parties were interested at the time. and like some of you have said where will it end if i agree to it. will she be phoning next week saying she wants the cat proofing done.
the cat flap of course will stop rosie entering her house but it wont stop the so called fighting


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> she best not buy one herself in the mean time and hit me with the bill..


She cannot enter into a financial arrangement on your behalf so don't worry about that. Please get a notebook and start keeping a diary of everything that happens, anything out of the ordinary should be written down however minor then you have everything together if you need to consult a solicitor in the future. Stay strong x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ok, I misunderstood about the cat flap, I thought it was agreed. 
It may be a show of good faith to do so and show you have gone above and beyond. 
The neighbor sounds possibly mentally unstable, which makes documenting all the more important.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> neighbour has called rspca requesting i pay for a micro chip cat flap


Did the RSPCA call you then and ask if you had done it?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Did the RSPCA call you then and ask if you had done it?


no they just called and said my neighbour called them, im guessing this week requesting we get her one..


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I find it odd that the subject of the catflap has arisen now while Rosie is actually living as a housecat . . . I wonder if there are other cats being a nuisance then?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I cannot believe that the RSPCA are getting involved in a dispute about a cat-flap. Why didn't they just tell the neighbour to sort it out herself? Have they really got so little to do?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> she best not buy one herself in the mean time and hit me with the bill..


When you get her one n hand it over, make sure you get a written receipt for it


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

This all sounds ridiculous.

OP if I were you I'd be keeping a record of all of these goings on. If Rosie isn't going outside at all at the moment then why the urgent need for a catflap suddenly? 

I don't understand why you haven't just spoken to this neighbour yet about all of this directly. In my experience with difficult neighbours (and trust me, I've had some!), they can be much tougher via letter, email, phone etc than in person. It'd be so much easier to just talk to her and straighten these things out. 

But then, perhaps things have now gone too far for that, in which case it's back to keeping a log and, if you feel threatened, contacting the police.

I'm just concerned that people have suggested these things throughout the thread and it's not clear that you've taken any of it on board. I'm not sure what more any of us can do to help - it's getting to the point where you need to start getting the authorities involved.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Summercat said:


> Ok, I misunderstood about the cat flap, I thought it was agreed.
> It may be a show of good faith to do so and show you have gone above and beyond.
> The neighbor sounds possibly mentally unstable, which makes documenting all the more important.





Summercat said:


> Ok, I misunderstood about the cat flap, I thought it was agreed.
> It may be a show of good faith to do so and show you have gone above and beyond.
> The neighbor sounds possibly mentally unstable, which makes documenting all the more important.


You wasn't misunderstood @Summercat ❤ I think everyone here believed the same and that it was part of the conditions of Rosie's return. If it wasn't why is @Brenda Little even on here sharing it with us and agreeing she will buy it in the first place. Clearly the RSPCA are under the same impression too otherwise they wouldn't have been contacting her about it.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Remember the other day when there was a post about an ‘awkward neighbour’ and people were quick to point out that labelling someone that when we only get one side of the story is unfair. There’s two sides to every story and the neighbour obviously believes the cat flap was part of the agreement xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Clairabella 
Good points. 
I do think it should be fine to wait until Rosie is ready to go outdoors again to get the cat flap. Maybe if the neighbor is told the cat flap will arrive before Rosie is out, she will be fine to wait.
Hopefully all will work out.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

From the neighbours perspective, I guess she only has a problem with Rosie and her cat fighting so she is wanting to push forward with the cat flap so that her cat is ‘safe’ should the time come when Rosie is outdoors again. Could be anytime now with the change in weather xxxx


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> From the neighbours perspective, I guess she only has a problem with Rosie and her cat fighting so she is wanting to push forward with the cat flap so that her cat is 'safe' should the time come when Rosie is outdoors again. Could be anytime now with the change in weather xxxx


providing a cat flap wont stop the cats from fighting though if they are outside, that will only stop rosie.entering her home. the only thing the rspca wanted me to do upon her return was get her insured , registered with a vet and fit a cat flap in our home which i did..and even if i do go out and buy the cat flap for her, how do i know its not gonna end there. she could be phoning up next week for instance asking for the cat proofing done that i also said id do if need be upon her return


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

You are right @Brenda Little. It certainly won't stop them fighting. Then there could be something else wen that is out the way. It's terrible you have to live like that. Just need to prove that it's been her sticking the knife in all along and be armed with all u have against her too should you have to keep proving yourself to everyone (RSPCA, Social services etc) xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> Just need to prove that it's been her sticking the knife in all along


Unfortunately, it's unlikely that OP will find out for sure who rang about her daughter . . . neighbour isn't going to admit it and social services won't divulge who rang them.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Unfortunately, it's unlikely that OP will find out for sure who rang about her daughter . . . neighbour isn't going to admit it and social services won't divulge who rang them.


Yes, I'm aware of that  maybe I should've worded it differently perhaps as I'm not good at explaining things but I am aware of this as I did say in a post before this that legally she probably wouldn't get much joy if OP went down the route of harassment as there is no proof it has been the neighbour with regards to social services, as you have rightly said xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that  maybe I should've worded it differently perhaps as I'm not good at explaining things but I am aware of this as I did say in a post before this that legally she probably wouldn't get much joy if OP went down the route of harassment as there is no proof it has been the neighbour with regards to social services, as you have rightly said xx


Lord yes! It can be very annoying: sometimes you just KNOW who it was who did something awful or sneaky, but you can't prove it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

The fact is, now that Rosie has a home and a permanent base, and has been in for a week or two, she is not as likely to visit the neighbour. My cat visits a neighbour but on his own admission he likes having the cat there and I know he encourages him as I've seen him buying cat food in Sainsbury's!! I had to laugh one day, I looked out and Teddy was just about half-way between home and Tim's (his adoptive home), but slightly closer to Tim's when it suddenly poured, the heavens opened, and cheeky as can be, Teddy went flying off and in thro' Tim's window: totally shameless!
PS: Yes, he leaves the window open for him.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

ive no plans as yet to let rosie out. shes happy enough being indoors at the moment. her meowing to get out isnt as bad as it was when she first came back, could quite easily have her as an indoor cat if i needed to.
this cat flap business will only stop her going in next doors house,and until i let rosie out, thats if let her out then why the sudden urgency for one now, next door has a lockable one already on her door a think, may just be a basic one, not sure, so im unsure as what to do about it, when are her demands gonna stop..am i gonna get a phone call in few weeks asking to do the cat proofing.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> ive no plans as yet to let rosie out. shes happy enough being indoors at the moment. her meowing to get out isnt as bad as it was when she first came back, could quite easily have her as an indoor cat if i needed to.
> this cat flap business will only stop her going in next doors house,and until i let rosie out, thats if let her out then why the sudden urgency for one now, next door has a lockable one already on her door a think, may just be a basic one, not sure, so im unsure as what to do about it, when are her demands gonna stop..am i gonna get a phone call in few weeks asking to do the cat proofing.


I'm just amazed that RSPCA have the time to get involved: read quite recently how much work they have with *genuine* cases of animals in distress, abandonment of animals and general animal cruelty that it beggars belief they have the time to do this. Unless of course your neighbour is giving them a hard time too and keeps on pestering and they think the only way it will stop is if they give in to her demands?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> I'm just amazed that RSPCA have the time to get involved: read quite recently how much work they have with *genuine* cases of animals in distress, abandonment of animals and general animal cruelty that it beggars belief they have the time to do this. Unless of course your neighbour is giving them a hard time too and keeps on pestering and they think the only way it will stop is if they give in to her demands?


she could be, who knows.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Have you ever actually spoken to your neighbour Brenda? Could save a lot of speculation.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

sandy-cat said:


> Have you ever actually spoken to your neighbour Brenda? Could save a lot of speculation.


not yet, but last night i was standing outside at my front door and she came out hers, lets just say she couldnt move away fast enough..


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

The trouble is that if it's not confronted soon it could escalate into a life long feud, not ideal for anybody. In years to come you will both forget what the bad feeling is about, just know you hate each other! Invite her in for a cuppa, she can only say no but might just accept


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

NFC slave said:


> The trouble is that if it's not confronted soon it could escalate into a life long feud, not ideal for anybody. In years to come you will both forget what the bad feeling is about, just know you hate each other! Invite her in for a cuppa, she can only say no but might just accept


It does seem a shame as neighbours on civilized terms can help each other out. My neighbour had a cat for many years and we would always cat sit for each other if one of us went away; it seemed the obvious thing to do.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I agree with you @NFC slave - Shame to let it get to the point where it's a lifelong feud between them as it could potentially just keep going on and on and on then. That's why, in one way it would look on Brenda's part to just get the flap with as it might just be enough to draw a line underneath it all and also in the RSPCA eyes Brenda can be seen to be doing the right thing then too. If she is seen to be fair then perhaps the RSPCA might side with Brenda if ever the situation arose again and they shouldn't be so quick to act in future too if Brenda is seen to be doing the right thing. I know it might gripe her as if she feels as if she is giving in to the neighbours demands but i's Be inclined to box clever here and 'be seen to be the better person' in the eyes of those who matter (RSPCA, social services) just because it makes life easier and also keeps them happy and off her case.

You said neighbour works in the school too. Well this should suggest that she is decent or half decent at least lol so it would be nicer if you could get along rather than fall out xx


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

thanks for all your comments. just saying they havent gone unoticed and i have taken them all on board. 
i will be emailing the rspca later today informing them that whilst im not exactly happy about it i will buy one for her, even just a lockable or the magnetic one if her cats keep collars on. as i think she just has the basic one on her door. as im not financially able to buy it right now and as rosies not even getting out at the moment i dont see the rush for it but i will obviously get it done before she is being let out again. i will also be saying to them that as far as they are concerned this best be the end of their requests. anything further my neighbour will have to speak to me direct about it


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

They can’t ask for fairer than that I reckon


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> They can't ask for fairer than that I reckon


the only other thing i can suggest to them is if shes adamant she wants the microchip one, then ill suggest a compromise that i give her the price id pay for a lockable one and she puts rest to it herself..only way i can manage it financially at the moment


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

well i emailed the person who called from rspca, but shes on annual leave till the 1st may but another lady from there is going to deal with it on monday. i shall keep you posted


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Good luck Brenda  you’ve been very fair and the better person. They reckon don’t they sometimes it’s better to fight nastiness with kindness and the suggestions you have come up with would be just that I reckon. You have been very hair with the microchip cat flap! Good on you xx I really hope this will be the end of any demands for you. I’m glad you made that clear to the RSPCA too. Xxx


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Good luck Brenda  you've been very fair and the better person. They reckon don't they sometimes it's better to fight nastiness with kindness and the suggestions you have come up with would be just that I reckon. You have been very hair with the microchip cat flap! Good on you xx I really hope this will be the end of any demands for you. I'm glad you made that clear to the RSPCA too. Xxx


thank you


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

just a little update. think im gonna have to end up cat proofing garden
neighbour said hello to me yesterday..so i thought all was kind of ok..was a start
well today i let my other cat for the first time since getting him. he was fine out, no fights etc. well anyway my neighbour took her hose upon him as he was in her garden. (this isnt even the cat she got taken away), ive kept her inside since coming back..she also told my.kids who were in the garden playing she doesnt want any of my cats in hers..so much for thinking it was gonna be ok..happy days


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Similar theme to another post on here. Bottom line is that it's your neighbours property and she doesn't have to tolerate your cats if she doesn't want to, she has every right to use her hose in her own garden and as long as she doesn't do anything to deliberately cause harm to your cat there is little you can do. Cat proofing really is your best option, it will avoid further unpleasantness with your neighbours and prove that you are taking responsibility for your cat. I know there is no law to prevent cats going where they want to, but that's pretty unfair when your neighbours cats are using your house or garden whether you like it or not.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Brenda Little said:


> just a little update. think im gonna have to end up cat proofing garden
> neighbour said hello to me yesterday..so i thought all was kind of ok..was a start
> well today i let my other cat for the first time since getting him. he was fine out, no fights etc. well anyway my neighbour took her hose upon him as he was in her garden. (this isnt even the cat she got taken away), ive kept her inside since coming back..she also told my.kids who were in the garden playing she doesnt want any of my cats in hers..so much for thinking it was gonna be ok..happy days


Sounds like you should get some catproofing up ASAP, yes. If you can do it yourself it should be pretty cheap, and I wouldn't worry too much about how it looks as long as it is effective - you can always upgrade to something a bit more aesthetic as and when funds allow, but right now you need to protect your cats (and kids) from your neighbour as quickly as you can.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

i just find rather annoying i have to do this, now. its like shes targeting only my cats,nobody elses. ive even been reasonable and kept the cat she got taken away indoors


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Brenda Little said:


> i just find rather annoying i have to do this, now. its like shes targeting only my cats,nobody elses. ive even been reasonable and kept the cat she got taken away indoors


She possibly is, but once you install Kitty Alcatraz she'll have to find someone else to pick on


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

im just gonna have to find a really cheap way of doing this, finds are really limited at the moment and then of course my housing association may not let me do it.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

What kind of fencing do you already have? Type, height etc. I'm sure people here will have suggestions on how to achieve something on a small budget - it probably won't look pretty, but at least you and yours will be safe...


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

this is what ive got..not sure on actual height, but down bottom part of the garden i reckon its maybe about 6tf and its shorter as you get on the concrete part up the back


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

This poor abandoned and neglected cat can now be rehomed to the loving caring family he deserves.
I wonder why you didn't help the cat sooner? Why didn't you provide him with an indoor environment by either taking him in your home or rehoming him?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

MissMiloKitty said:


> This poor abandoned and neglected cat can now be rehomed to the loving caring family he deserves.
> I wonder why you didn't help the cat sooner? Why didn't you provide him with an indoor environment by either taking him in your home or rehoming him?


excuse me..


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

@MissMiloKitty - wrong thread, perhaps? Brenda DID take in the abandoned cat (when it was originally abandoned, I believe), but is having problems with her neighbour who doesn't like the cat. Currently the cat is being kept indoors for its own safety.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Brenda Little said:


> excuse me..


I'm not sure they read the thread in full. Bit confused...!!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> @MissMiloKitty - wrong thread, perhaps? Brenda DID take in the abandoned cat (when it was originally abandoned, I believe), but is having problems with her neighbour who doesn't like the cat. Currently the cat is being kept indoors for its own safety.


I am confused. I didn't know the RSPCA seized cats because of fighting with other cats. Cats are subject to different laws to cats. I thought maybe the RSPCA took him in because he was homeless. The previous tenants should be prosecuted as animal abandonedment is a serious offence. This is a strange case which requires a lawyer. 
I was under the impression that once you start feeding a cat then the RSPCA consider you as the owner.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Brenda Little said:


> excuse me..


Please excuse me. I misunderstood the situation. It's certainly a strange one. I think you need legal advice.


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

MissMiloKitty said:


> I am confused. I didn't know the RSPCA seized cats because of fighting with other cats. Cats are subject to different laws to cats. I thought maybe the RSPCA took him in because he was homeless. The previous tenants should be prosecuted as animal abandonedment is a serious offence. This is a strange case which requires a lawyer.
> I was under the impression that once you start feeding a cat then the RSPCA consider you as the owner.


sadly i cant afford to go down the legal route, just gonna have to sort it out in my own way.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

If I remember correctly, having not read the whole thread again, you had said to the RSPCA that you would catproof your garden to rehome the cat? Perhaps this is what the neighbour expects you to do?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

yes i said id do that if that meant getting her back but did not need to as rspca said it probably woudnt make any difference. i complied with what they wanted in order for the cats return .
plus this isnt regarding the cat she had taken away by them, this is my other cat who was out for the first time since getting him. ive not let the other cat outside since her return.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> just a little update. think im gonna have to end up cat proofing garden
> neighbour said hello to me yesterday..so i thought all was kind of ok..was a start
> well today i let my other cat for the first time since getting him. he was fine out, no fights etc. well anyway my neighbour took her hose upon him as he was in her garden. (this isnt even the cat she got taken away), ive kept her inside since coming back..she also told my.kids who were in the garden playing she doesnt want any of my cats in hers..so much for thinking it was gonna be ok..happy days


Missed your comment earlier. Oh dear, yes, it does sound as tho' you'll have to set up some system to keep them closer to home. I don't understand why she directs her comments at your children tho'. Why can't she speak to you, or write you a note if she can't face you?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Missed your comment earlier. Oh dear, yes, it does sound as tho' you'll have to set up some system to keep them closer to home. I don't understand why she directs her comments at your children tho'. Why can't she speak to you, or write you a note if she can't face you?


ive no idea why wont speak to me but tells my kids, my cat was in her garden yesterday when she came out, both me and my eldest were sitting out and she never said a word. cats not even being a nuisance but anyway i am looking at cheap ways to cat proof it when funds are available. it just feels like shes singling me out cos she dont do it with any other cats that go in her garden..its starting to feel like my neighbours dictating what i can and cant do with my cats. just find it very unfair esp when shes making no attempts to keep her cats out of my garden. not that im bothered whether they come in mine or not


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brenda Little said:


> no attempts to keep her cats out of my garden


That is rather ironic I have to say. And if a neighbour of mine thought to complain to a child rather than to me, I would ask her not to (politely, by letter).


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> That is rather ironic I have to say. And if a neighbour of mine thought to complain to a child rather than to me, I would ask her not to (politely, by letter).


im just going to wait and see if she says to the kids again then i will be saying something to her. 
i was in the garden that day and it was when id gone indoors she brought out the hose on him. all my cat was doing was laying on her paving enjoying the sun along with her cat. he wasnt fighting or anything i now supervise the cat as much as i can while hes out, just to stop any fights etc but none of thats happened yet


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry if I sound unkind, but I think you have to accept that your neighbour doesn't like you or your cats, not a lot you can do to change that but your cat in her garden and you outside knowing the cat was where it isn't wanted and doing nothing about it isn't going to help the situation. Try to get the kids to avoid her, it's not their problem but if she can't speak to them she will have to come to you


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

NFC slave said:


> Sorry if I sound unkind, but I think you have to accept that your neighbour doesn't like you or your cats, not a lot you can do to change that but your cat in her garden and you outside knowing the cat was where it isn't wanted and doing nothing about it isn't going to help the situation. Try to get the kids to avoid her, it's not their problem but if she can't speak to them she will have to come to you


ill apologise now for anything i might say but why should i be the one to do the cat proofing, keep my cats in etc, if shes thats overprotective of her cats why is she not taking any necessary steps herself to protect them. its not exactly fair i have to do it all. none of my other neighbours mind the cat. and its a bit hard to get a cat back over a 6ft fence, no amount of calling him made him jump back over.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Brenda Little said:


> ill apologise now for anything i might say but *why should i be the one to do the cat proofing, keep my cats in etc,* if shes thats overprotective of her cats why is she not taking any necessary steps herself to protect them. its not exactly fair i have to do it all. none of my other neighbours mind the cat. and its a bit hard to get a cat back over a 6ft fence, no amount of calling him made him jump back over.


Regardless of the outdated law regarding cats and wandering they are your responsibility so to keep them safe and to give your neighbour no reason to complain surely it makes sense to stop them from going in her garden .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MissMiloKitty said:


> This poor abandoned and neglected cat can now be rehomed to the loving caring family he deserves.
> I wonder why you didn't help the cat sooner? Why didn't you provide him with an indoor environment by either taking him in your home or rehoming him?


What?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MissMiloKitty said:


> This is a strange case which requires a lawyer.


Paid for by whom?

@Brenda Little: Are you now expected to cat-proof your garden AND pay for her microchip cat flap?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Paid for by whom?
> 
> @Brenda Little: Are you now expected to cat-proof your garden AND pay for her microchip cat flap?


im not being made to do anything by anybody..but obviously cat proofing will need to be done to keep my neighbour from moaning. i told the rspca id stretch to a lockable cat flap, no more. that was a month ago and not heard anything else from them..


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

buffie said:


> Regardless of the outdated law regarding cats and wandering they are your responsibility so to keep them safe and to give your neighbour no reason to complain surely it makes sense to stop them from going in her garden .


and i will cat proof it, when i can afford to do so and if my housing assocation allow it..


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

How has life with your neighbour been this week?


----------



## Brenda Little (Feb 21, 2018)

NFC slave said:


> How has life with your neighbour been this week?


cats not been out so have to say its been fine so far


----------

